
Popcorntime for Your Browser - ShashawatSingh
http://www.popcornchill.com/
======
coconutrandom
Why does it need a plugin when there is webtorrent?
[https://webtorrent.io](https://webtorrent.io)

~~~
ShashawatSingh
Webtorrent clients only connect to other webtorrent clients (unless you put a
hybrid client somewhere) which basically are quite less. So its can't connect
to normal peers .. well atleast for now

------
Boldewyn
On a rate from 1 to Guantanamo, how illegal is this?

~~~
randiLee
I don't believe there has ever been a case of someone being prosecuted for
watching streamed content.

